# Vocês que são entendidos



## Pixie (21 Mai 2010 às 15:10)

Podem-me explicar o que é isto:

http://rt.com/Top_News/2009-10-08/ufo-halo-sky-baffles.html

A noticia fala em OVNI, mas não será um evento qualquer atmosférico?!


----------



## rozzo (21 Mai 2010 às 16:30)

Independence Day! 

Fora de brincadeira, é curioso, mas penso que isto já apareceu aqui no fórum num outro tópico, se procurares bem, penso que encontras essas imagens, e também a explicação em algum tópico por aqui!


----------



## Minho (21 Mai 2010 às 20:32)

Fallstreak Hole,  Hole Punch Cloud ou Punch Hole Cloud, vários nomes para o mesmo fenómeno:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallstreak_hole
http://cloudappreciationsociety.org/74/
http://www.meteorologynews.com/2009/10/12/hole-punch-cloud-not-ufo-spotted-over-moscow/


----------



## Pixie (21 Mai 2010 às 22:43)

Ok, obrigada pela info!


----------

